# Vaporesso Swag



## SmokeyJoe (12/11/17)

Anyone used this kit? I love these kinds of small mods. Just would like some feedback before i save up for one
Also anywhere i can buy the mod only? I couldnt be bothered using a tank with commercial coils


----------



## Raindance (12/11/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Anyone used this kit? I love these kinds of small mods. Just would like some feedback before i save up for one
> Also anywhere i can buy the mod only? I couldnt be bothered using a tank with commercial coils


https://www.vaporesso.com/kits-swag-kit-vaporesso
Looks interesting, seems Vape King has stock, acording to google search. I did not follow the link yet so could stand corrected.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (1/12/17)

Resurrecting an older thread. The swag wont fit bigger than 22mm tanks. Is this going to be a limiting factor going forward? What if I want to eventually upgrade to rda or rdta?

If so, is it better to just go for the revenger mod?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## franshorn (1/12/17)

veecee said:


> Resurrecting an older thread. The swag wont fit bigger than 22mm tanks. Is this going to be a limiting factor going forward? What if I want to eventually upgrade to rda or rdta?
> 
> If so, is it better to just go for the revenger mod?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



I've been eyeing the revenger for ages. Tried it by a buddy back in October, and its been haunting me since. 
Awesome mod and the NRG tank is great. I tried building my own coils and gave up. Too much effort. 

I'm still on my Pico with a melo3 mini, and the coils irritate the crap out of me. Seem to last a week max. Also revenger has external batteries and being a dual battery mod it would be better for me as well, seeing that I use about 2 18650 chocs a day on my pico...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (1/12/17)

franshorn said:


> I've been eyeing the revenger for ages. Tried it by a buddy back in October, and its been haunting me since.
> Awesome mod and the NRG tank is great. I tried building my own coils and gave up. Too much effort.
> 
> I'm still on my Pico with a melo3 mini, and the coils irritate the crap out of me. Seem to last a week max. Also revenger has external batteries and being a dual battery mod it would be better for me as well, seeing that I use about 2 18650 chocs a day on my pico...


Thx for the reply Franshorn. 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


----------

